

Show HN: BugClipper - a plug & play library for iOS apps. - puneetsmail
http://www.bugclipper.com
Testing apps require lot of screenshots and screencasts to report bugs.
We&#x27;ve built BugClipper - an iOS library that fits inside the app and provides the tools required to grab screenshots, annotate them and record screen videos from inside the app.<p>Seeking comments from app developers &amp; testers
======
puneetsmail
Testing apps require a lot of screenshots and screencasts to report bugs.
We've built BugClipper - an iOS library that fits inside the app and provides
a suite of tools designed to grab screenshots, annotate them and record screen
videos from inside the app.

Looking for feedback from app developers.

